

Facebook Interns Probably Make More Money Than You - spacestronaut
http://mashable.com/2012/12/14/facebook-interns/

======
snogglethorpe
OTOH, they work for Facebook... ><

------
yen223
Facebook interns make approx 50% more than entry-level engineers here,
_before_ considering currency conversion.

Hooray for living in a third-world country!

------
magicjarvis
This is standard fare for that tier of company. Any company that is competing
for that talent pays that much.

------
jacques_chester
I'll be over here, seething with jealousy.

(Right until they open their new office-slash-cattleyard, then I will be glad
to be right where I am).

------
satyap
It's the freaking Bay Area/Silicon Valley. $65-75k is entry-level.

------
pfortuny
But they are probably less happy than I am.

